
Moondust Could Cloud Our Lunar Ambitions - okket
https://www.wired.com/story/moondust-nasa-lunar-ambitions/
======
anthotny
Apollo 17’s Eugene Cernan, “upon returning from his last moonwalk, vowed, ‘I
ain't going to do much more dusting after I leave here. Ever.’”

